# When did your Golden's face start turning white/grey?



## FlyingQuizini

It varies. My male is 6 and is just barely starting to go grey. He's got a little grey soul patch on his chin and a few grey hairs here and there on his face.


----------



## Loisiana

Conner is only 5 and most of his face is white already. A lot of goldens do start young. He was probably around 2 when I first noticed.


----------



## ZeppGold

Honey will be 5 this month and her face is really gray. She's been getting gray for at least two years. She is very afraid of thunderstorms and other loud noises. I often wonder if she is so stressed that it turned her gray earlier. (Just like people.)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Brooklyn is graying, she's five. (originally thought she four). She's blonde so it doesn't show much.


----------



## Bossoli

ZeppGold said:


> Honey will be 5 this month and her face is really gray. She's been getting gray for at least two years. She is very afraid of thunderstorms and other loud noises. I often wonder if she is so stressed that it turned her gray earlier. (Just like people.)


Thanks for sharing the picture of Honey. She's beautiful and has the sweetest face! I'm sure stress could play a role but my guess is that with some dogs, it's mostly genetics.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Both Penny & Maggie started graying a little last year when they were 5.


----------



## Bud Man Bell

Buddy's face turned white when he was 3. He is now 13 and a half and still quite a stud.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## fostermom

Jasper is 4 1/2 and no white yet. Danny is three and no white yet. Poor sweet Jasmine, my golden/lab mix has been going grey for about 3 years. She's almost 9. 

I do agree that it is a lot genetics, but I also believe that stress can play a big part. My Jasmine is my alpha and was the target of my chow/corgi for many years. She was attacked quite often and all of us were stressed out. I finally had to have the chow/corgi put to sleep and she is as happy as can be with her brothers, but boy does she have a lot of grey. Of course, she's black, so it's more obvious.


----------



## tennisball

My rescue Rocky had grey along his upper and bottom lips when I got him. My bridge dog Cody started getting white around 5 or 6 years old. Personally, I love the white/grey they get on their faces! It's so adorable. I think senior goldens are the cutest just because of their faces.


----------



## MyBentley

My Bentley definitely started graying around the muzzle when he was six. He is going on nine now, but I think he acts younger than he did several years ago.


----------



## Maggies mom

Hootie and Maggie are both 4 and there getting some gray on there faces


----------



## Debles

Mine are uncle and nephew, they both started graying at age five. they are now ten and six.


----------



## fostermom

MyBentley said:


> My Bentley definitely started graying around the muzzle when he was six. He is going on nine now, but I think he acts younger than he did several years ago.


I will say Jasmine acts younger, too. It doesn't last as long as Danny's burst of energy, but she hangs with the boys. Jasper wears out before she does.


----------



## Laurie

My Reno started turning white/grey around 7 years old. Our late Phoenix, who was 8 when he passed, had no signs of white/grey at all.


----------



## My Dog Lennon

Lennon is 11 and just started to get white hairs, but he's also very dark reddish golden. (Somebody thought he was part irish setter.) Then again my neighbors golden is six and started greying a while ago.


----------



## 3 goldens

Hunter was just barely 4 when Proheart6 killed him and he had no gray. Scooter was just past 5 when he had heart attack and no gray. KayCee started getting some gray when she was bout 7. Buck died of heart attack at 12 years 3 months and had verfy little gray0--and he was one of those red goldens mistaken for Irish setter sometimes. Honey is 8 but she is pale and my vision is not great, but I don't see any gray on her face.


----------



## Artimus

Chester started going gray pretty early. He was probably about three. He's a little bit of a worrier so we think that might be why it started so soon. We call him our little frosted flake!


----------



## puddinhd58

Rusty is 8 and he started showing some grey around age 6... he has the soul patch...


----------



## GoldenDude

Sorry to bring back this old thread, but one of my Goldens who is 4 years old has started turning gray/white around her face. I was freaking out a bit, but I'm glad to read others experienced this color change around this age, too! (It's not a topic I read about too often, but I figured there was probably a discussion of this somewhere on here.)


----------



## sophieanne

I had one Golden who started turning white around 4...my other two were around 7 & 8. It was one of those things that I didn't really notice until one day...boom...they were beautiful/handsome sugar face babies.


----------



## Lincgold

I just looked back on some of our older pics and it looks like our almost 11 year old, Lincoln, started to go a little white when he was 8. It’s gradually increased now that he’s older. We have a creme colored, 10 month old Golden, Bear, as well. Most likely it won’t be noticeable when he gets older. I just wish their nose remained black as when they were pups.


----------



## Lovemyemmie

Bud Man Bell said:


> Buddy's face turned white when he was 3. He is now 13 and a half and still quite a stud.
> Bonnie&Buddy


Thanks for this post. I was worried that a white face was a sign of aging early. Mine will be 4.5 soon and I notice so much white on her nose.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle started getting white on her face when she was 2! She's 5.5yrs now, and is very white in the face. I literally have people say to me, "hello old gal," and things similar to that when I am out walking with her. Of course, if they spend even 5 minutes with her they realize she is full of energy and spunk. I don't believe her grey is at all stress-induced. She has a pretty cushy life. I think it's all in her genes. Her brother who I have kept in touch with is similarly white in the face to her.


----------

